# Philip Seymour Hoffman tot in seiner Wohnung aufgefunden



## Alea (2 Feb. 2014)

Der amerikanische Schauspieler und Oscar-Preisträger Philip Seymour Hoffman ist verstorben. 

Man habe den 46-Jährigen tot in seiner New Yorker Wohnung gefunden, über die Todesursache ist bisher noch nichts bekannt. 

Hoffman gehört zu den berühmtesten Hollywood-Schauspieler seiner Zeit und erhielt 2006 den Oscar für seine Rolle in "Capote". 

New York: Schauspieler Philip Seymour Hoffman tot in seiner Wohnung aufgefunden


----------



## Death Row (3 Feb. 2014)

Verdammt. Letztens bei Maximilian Schell dachte ich noch "Ja, er hatte ein stolzes Alter erreicht." 

Aber ER jetzt mit 46? 

_Angeblich _hatte er eine Nadel im Arm.....


----------



## longholgi (3 Feb. 2014)

Er war ein begnadeter Schauspieler, Danke für die vielen tollen Kinoabende, RIP


----------



## Punisher (3 Feb. 2014)

ein Junkie weniger


----------



## stuftuf (3 Feb. 2014)

er war wirklich ein begnadeter Schauspieler!


----------



## MetalFan (4 Feb. 2014)

Schade, auch wenn es nach dem Gewinn des Oscars in den letzten Jahren wieder ruhiger um ihn geworden ist, hätte er mit Sicherheit noch einige gute Jahre im Filmbusiness haben können.

Das er zu Heroin gegriffen hat "schockiert" mich - bei einem seriösen skandalfreien Schauspieler rechnet man nicht unbedingt damit...

R.I.P.


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Feb. 2014)

Uncool, dass er so jung gestorben ist  War in meinem Lieblingsfilm, also wird er wohl unvergessen bleiben


----------



## willis (5 Feb. 2014)

schade um ihn, hat immer so glaubhaft die Drecksäcke gespielt


----------



## FCB_Cena (5 Feb. 2014)

Einer der Besten seiner Zunft.


----------



## MrBungles (8 Feb. 2014)

einfach trauig sowas


----------



## BL3 (24 Feb. 2014)

Good actor. To bad drugs were more important than family


----------

